# flooding...?



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

hello,

does anyone know how high the water is? it is supposed to crest at 19 feet which will probably bring it up 6 foot...we put in off of yellow creek in the new cumberland pool, its just down from the little beaver - im sure its a disaster down there, i just dont want to make a wasted trip this evening - may wait till tomarrow to go down. im sure the fishing is no good...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/riverwatch/forecasts/ILNRVDILN.shtml


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Think the river will be a mess? I'm bout to make a 2hr drive there and don't know if River will be too bad.Thanks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I prefer the river to be up!Some ppl don't like it at all ?ya never know if ya don't try


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

I am going down tonight. I think the river will be good for the cats just my thoughts


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Gonna be a wet one; but if the cats don't care  Thanx


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

If you're trying to avoid hitting the river when it's high, today's a better day than tomorrow. It's only forecasted to be a foot higher than it was last time I was down there on the 3rd, and we did pretty well that time. I'll be down on Pike Island tomorrow. Finding bait could be iffy though.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The river is the best when its on the rise. I have had some of my best outing when the water is coming up.

Jake


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Going down tomorrow, just because it is rising!  Needs to get up into rocks, and shrubs, give fish somewhere to chase bait.
See you there!
LMJeff


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I did pretty well Friday night. Saturday was a much different story (a turtle and a drum). Was woke up this morning by my baitclicker at 4:30 AM but I failed to set the hook. I camped at Rayland Marina both days and it was real nice


----------



## DodgeThis4wd (Jun 20, 2006)

went down friday night to new cumberland, just got home. fished a bit friday night and caught a nice channel cat on chicken liver, and last night i got a stryper bass...kept getting alot of bites but no takers....alot of fish activity on the top of the water..it was really cool..only if i could figure out what they were n how to catch them,,


----------

